# Hey Guys!



## AntonyO

Well to start, I put my introduction in the wrong bit!









nevermind.

My name is Antony, Core 2 Barista and Coffee Master at Starbucks in Basingstoke.

I study Computing, Physics, Maths and Japanese at college, and im going into my 2nd year of study!

Im learning to drive.. scary, yet *so* cool!

Im the proud owner of a 8-cup black Bodum French Press, that i love to bits [even though i need to get a new nylon or paper filter, as the metal one leaves too much sediment; any advice on which and where to get one would be great!]

Cheers guys!

Ant


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Hey Ant!

Great to see you hear, it's going to be nice having someone to defend Starbucks against the onslaught they often receive.

Unfortunately, I'm not too knowledgeable about the french press. I find the coffee can be too muddy as it just doesn't filter the coffee enough.

Have you tried a single cup filter method, Like the chemex? You get a clearer, purer cup.

Would you be able to put a post up in coffee lounge about your experience in working at Starbucks, I'd really enjoy reading it









Chris


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Hello Ant

Welcome. I am pretty new too

I am trading coffee out your way at a small festie on the first weekend of September.

Try and pop by and you can teach me some of your Starbucks ways (sorry







) i`ll make sure you get through the gate for gratis. let me know

phil

p.s. Have you tried an Aeropress? In the right hands they become quite rewarding


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Hey, what's with all the French Press bashing? I love French Press (as anyone who reads my blog will be sick of hearing by now).

Welcome Ant! Really hope you enjoy it here, and I also look forward to hearing about your experience working for Starbucks. It'll be great to hear the other side of things for a change.

Cheers,

Seamus


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I'm not bashing it at all, just not to my taste. I prefer the clean, pure cup that the chemex can give, and infact find it closer to the taste you get when cupping a coffee than with a french press!

And yes Ant, don't think we'll look down at you for being a starbucks guy!! we're not that kind of place.

What does being a Coffee Master entail?


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Antony

Great first post too - no bother about being in the wrong area, having you onboard makes up for that!

A very kind offer Phil! - thats what the coffee community should be like


----------



## AntonyO

Yeah, Starbucks do need someone to defend them.. >

As for being Coffee Master [i havnt been on the course yet, so im not *totally* sure, but, from what i know, I need to be able to be able to describe the taste of all Starbucks coffees, and be able to tell partners/customers where each of them come from, what would pair well with them, etc. and also i need to hold coffee tastings on every shift im on, work with partners to help them complete their coffee passport, and set up the coffee merchandise stands.

But, the best of all.. i get to wear a black apron! haha, ok, not much of a big deal, but its nice to stand out









Ill start a thread in the Coffee Lounge, at somepoint over the weekend!

Ant


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Glenn said:


> Welcome Antony
> 
> Great first post too - no bother about being in the wrong area, having you onboard makes up for that!
> 
> A very kind offer Phil! - thats what the coffee community should be like


Why can I not see my reply?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Chris has started up a thread on this problem in the announcements section. Unfortunatly, with both Chris and I being away in different countries (I think Chris is still away anyway) it may take a little time before comments are moderated, but both of us will try our hardest to keep the comments up to date. All we can ask is that you bear with us









Cheers,

Seamus


----------



## Glenn

Editors Note:

Comments shouldn't be dropping into any moderation queues and should be automatically showing.

The reply is showing at number 3 in the thread list - I'll look into this as Seamus also reported a problem last week

Sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## James Hoffmann

Welcome!

Can I ask an odd Starbucks question: When I was in Dublin I picked up a flyer in the Starbucks I was in (yes I do go inside and buy coffee there - challenge me on it if you will) and it was talking about the top Starbucks taster/coffee guy in the UK. I left the flyer in Dublin by mistake but I really want to track the guy down and e-mail him. Do you have any idea who I am talking about? Seems quite young - late 20s maybe?

Sorry for the oddness!


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

No worries guys


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I challenge you on it Jim, TO A DUEL!! Muhahaha

But no... Starbucks got me into coffee, used to love it in there!!

I don't understand the whole Coffee Master thing, or the way the starbucks job chain works, so to have it explained would be great!

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

From what I understand Chris, the Coffee Master is the guy you go to if you have any questions about Starbucks blends. So if you wanna know what blend will go best with something, the Coffee Master is the guy to go to. Also, there are Aroma Labs in some stores, and the Coffee Master is the guy who goes around telling people about the coffees they're tasting.

James: Starbucks?!?!?!?!







lol. As for the coffee taster guy, sounds interesting. I know some Starbucks chains are doing 'Aroma Labs' though.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

lol. Sounds cool though, something maybe independent shops should try. I appreciate a lot do (we have a lot of tasting notes scattered around and love chatting with customers about it) but a lot of indies can be alienating.

One thing though, how many coffees are their to taste at Starbucks, and how is it carried out?

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

There are a fair few. The tasting starts at six, and th Coffee Master goes around with some tasters, and people who are interested take part, kind've a workshop atmosphere. Unfortunatly, everytime Dane, Ace and I (the three baristas at Coolaboola, not including the boss and his wife) go, the Coffee Master is on holiday. Fittingly, the first time he's there, I've left for Florence...

As for independants, I try my best to learn everything I can about the coffees, teas, sarnies, etc as I can, and I constantly...well...steal food off the counter to taste them with different coffees, so that I can recommend things to customers. A different cafe in Newcastle, which shall remain unnamed, couldn't even tell me where their filter came from. They're a Deli really, but care about the coffee, but they don't get a lot of practice. They know I'm a barista and I try to help where I can, but there's only so much you can do...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

argh i get so annoyed with place who at the very least can't tell you a country of origin. I've been in places where they can't tell me the continent.

To put it into laymans terms, imagine going into a wine bar that served red wine and white wine, and could tell you nothing more... turn and leave!

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I know. I pride myself on being able to tell people the farm our filter comes from







My boss can evn tell you the names of the brothers who own the farm lol. No one really wants to know, so we'll tell anyone who is unlucky enough to stick around too long


----------



## Glenn

I agree Chris - I have done that before, the bar staff were so ignorant that they even argued that Cloudy Bay Chardonnay (from the Hawkes Bay) came from Australia. I pointed out to them that I was from New Zealand and know the vineyard owner and he told me I must be mistaken. He was still not convinced even though the bottle had a map of New Zealand on it and the words 'Produce of New Zealand' next to the alcohol content!

Now imagine if he was a barista...


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Sounds awesome









I'm the same with ours, love going on about it, its a shame 90% of people don't care!

Chris


----------



## AntonyO

James Hoffmann said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Can I ask an odd Starbucks question: When I was in Dublin I picked up a flyer in the Starbucks I was in (yes I do go inside and buy coffee there - challenge me on it if you will) and it was talking about the top Starbucks taster/coffee guy in the UK. I left the flyer in Dublin by mistake but I really want to track the guy down and e-mail him. Do you have any idea who I am talking about? Seems quite young - late 20s maybe?
> 
> Sorry for the oddness!


Yes.. A very odd question! I had to read it twice as the first time I read I thought you were expecting me to know the coffee master of a store in Dublin! As for regional coffee master of the uk, I'll have to have a look for you at work tomorrow, but i'm sure, if you look hard enough on google, yourll find him











chrisweaver_barista said:


> I challenge you on it Jim, TO A DUEL!! Muhahaha
> 
> But no... Starbucks got me into coffee, used to love it in there!!
> 
> I don't understand the whole Coffee Master thing, or the way the starbucks job chain works, so to have it explained would be great!
> 
> Chris


Well, basically it works in stages;

Probational Barista --> core 1 trained Barista --> core 2 trained barista --> coffee master of store --> area coffee master --> regional coffee master --> big boss man coffee master on first name terms with the big green fish woman [of course I mean the lovely Green Siron] >



PhilDaCoffeeGuy said:


> Hello Ant
> 
> Welcome. I am pretty new too
> 
> I am trading coffee out your way at a small festie on the first weekend of September.
> 
> Try and pop by and you can teach me some of your Starbucks ways (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i`ll make sure you get through the gate for gratis. let me know
> 
> phil
> 
> p.s. Have you tried an Aeropress? In the right hands they become quite rewarding


Thank you very much for this invite, and you can count on me being there! If you can let me know exactly when and where! (I'll get the weekend booked off, if they cab spare me for a Saturday!!)

And with regards to the aeropress, no I havnt, but I would like to invest in a nice cheapy one











chrisweaver_barista said:


> lol. Sounds cool though, something maybe independent shops should try. I appreciate a lot do (we have a lot of tasting notes scattered around and love chatting with customers about it) but a lot of indies can be alienating.
> 
> One thing though, how many coffees are their to taste at Starbucks, and how is it carried out?
> 
> Chris


When *I* do coffee tastings, I brew up two 8cup cafetieres and serve in small 6oz cups to customers on the hand off point, and to other partners who aren't busy. I also always pair food with the coffee[i find lemon and orange muffins pair nicely with Latin American coffees] and offer this to customers and partners to try also [tbh, it's just an excuse to have a much out front while working!







] but it's also a major part of training through Core 1. Sometimes I'll compare contrasting coffees with a food that pairs with each coffee.. Sometimes









Well, I'm off to write a small piece on my life at starbucks [it's not as boring as it seems! Honest!!] join me in the coffee lounge?

Ant


----------



## AntonyO

ok, the starbucks life thread will have to wait, as I got distracted by the tipjar thread and I need some sleep before I open with my manager at 7.00 in the morning[








]!! Working til 3.00!! I must be bloody crazy!!

Night guys

Ant


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Working till 3?! Pah! Try a 6:45 till 5:30 shift in a small train station kiosk!







lol


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Ok

The event is called Weyfest

Check it out

http://www.weyfest.co.uk


----------



## AntonyO

SeamusMcFlurry said:


> Working till 3?! Pah! Try a 6:45 till 5:30 shift in a small train station kiosk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Haha, sorry, you obv had it a bit worse then







haha. Nice day? Mine was really good actually!!







freibdly customers! Makes a nice change











PhilDaCoffeeGuy said:


> Ok
> 
> The event is called Weyfest
> 
> Check it out
> 
> http://www.weyfest.co.uk


Ok, just had a look, which days are you going? Or both? I would probably only be able to do Sunday tbth.. Were shortstaffed!! :/ and are you sure yourll be able to get my name on the gate?







would be wikked


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Yep

I am there for the whole weekend, name on gate not a problem.

I did it last year and it is a great small and intimate crowd

Music is second to none too


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

try a 7.30am until 2am the next morning, in a shop that hit a low of 4 degree's behind the counter at about 8pm that shift!! I spend the next day in bed!

Ant, it really is a pleasure having you here. It's so rare that forums have someone from Starbucks to a) defend the green monster but also to tell people about how starbucks works, I'm always very interested about the big three.

And yes Glenn, how upsetting!!! Turn and leave!!


----------



## AntonyO

chris! blimey! your pretty damn crazy! haha i think id end up drinking more coffee than serving







whist on a 18.5hr shift!

and thank you for that chris! im just off to the lounge to post a bit about working for the green fish woman









-Ant


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

And I love reading it ant!! have you considered writing a blog? I think it would be great for the UK community to have someone like you de-alienating Starbucks for us all. Wordpress.com is a great place to start, though if you wanna host your own on server space, me and Glenn can help! Just an idea!

And yes, it is a long shift, though i do have a 3 hour break or so at about 10-1am until I do final closing! and I get to drink beer









Chris


----------



## AntonyO

yeah a blog isnt a bad idea.. although, i may need to make it an annonmous one.. as i would probably moan a bit too much about my work collegues..?

and with regards to the server space, i do have my own website..[www.ant-web.co.uk] which i havnt touched for a while.. maybe a project for when i go back to college

and i guess thats a plus! i would be shot for drinking alcohol on my break!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

certainly, my webpage is a wordpress site, but modified a lot, easy to use and post on!

Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

and regarding drinking on my break, it kind of works that I finsish at 10pm, but we operate a lock-in type thing... so when everyone leaves, normally at 2ish, i then spring into action to do final closing

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

A three hour break...I can only dream of such a thing...


----------

